# oberon cover



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

The fairy cover is up on Oberons website. I didn't see any of the other new styles yet...

HTH

Tracie


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Celtic Cross is also a new design.

Waiting on Creekbed maple. . . . .


Ann


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Sun and Three Graces are both up, and Forest is about to go up, too.  There's a question mark icon where the picture goes...


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

oh this is killing me. I just bought the celtic hounds journal (to make my own cover) because I liked that the pattern was on front and back and I love it.  But I love some of thes new designs! I want to see forest and creekside maple!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragonfly Pond and Forest are up now. . . .

Ann

Oh Oh Oh. . . and creekbed maple has a question mark. . . . .  I think I need to go get my credit card so I have it ready!

Ann


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

ok, dragonfly pond is out of the running. It's cute but I like the one with the frog in it and the cattails a little more.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Just an FYI for those folks waiting for a Kindle and thinking about buying accessories:

Amazon is announcing something at a press conference on February 12. The internet speculation, blogs and tech world blogs, is that Bezos will be announcing Kindle 2. We have no idea what it looks like but it is possible that it might be a different size then K1.

Nothing says that the size will be different but you might want to order until you know what is happening. Heck, nothing says that they are going to be announcing K2.

There is a topic discussing this in the Lets Talk Kindle board. There are links to the various articles and blogs in the topic.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2927.0.html

I know that Oberon has a no return policy and it is an expensive accessory so I figured I would post the rumors that are floating since Amazon itself sent out the email about the press conference.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

tamlyn2 said:


> ok, dragonfly pond is out of the running. It's cute but I like the one with the frog in it and the cattails a little more.


I was also disappointed that the frog was missing, but still loved the design. I ordered it just now. I can't wait to see it. I'll let you know how it looks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Creekbed Maple just came up.  

I just ordered. . .

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Just an FYI for those folks waiting for a Kindle and thinking about buying accessories:
> 
> Amazon is announcing something at a press conference on February 12. The internet speculation, blogs and tech world blogs, is that Bezos will be announcing Kindle 2. We have no idea what it looks like but it is possible that it might be a different size then K1.
> 
> ...


I have been reading about it all day. It will be interesting to see what they have to offer. I got my Kindle in November and I'm very satisfied with it. I doubt that I would consider getting the new design at this time. It will be interesting to see what they do if something goes wrong with your Kindle while in warranty. Will they offer to replace with the new design? That would be a big dilemma with all of the accessories I have gotten for my Kindle now. Oh well, I couldn't resist the Oberon cover and will hope for the best.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I just ordered my Sun kindle cover. I am so excited that waiting for it to get here is going to make me crazy.
Something to look forward to after weeks of subzero bitter cold weather. Hopefully it will warm up when the Sun gets here.


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Creekbed Maple just came up.
> 
> I just ordered. . .
> 
> Ann


Ah ..what to do..I have maple in my shopping cart..but i just got the Celtic hounds and made it into a cover. But I would love to see how the covers that are really designed for the kindle look...hmm


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a question for those that already have the Oberon cover. Do they make them after you order or do they have them in stock? How long does it normally take to get the cover? Also, I hope KindleBoards is getting credit for all of the orders. I referenced KB as where I heard of Oberon when I ordered.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

they make them after you order,  i got mine within a week.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

tamlyn2 said:


> ok, dragonfly pond is out of the running. It's cute but I like the one with the frog in it and the cattails a little more.


That was my thought as well. At least it saved me some money. I think I like Fairy the best of all the new ones. But, I don't need another purple one.

I'm wondering, I'm pretty sure Becca said Sun, Forest, and Creekbed Maple were all still wrap-around designs. The website says the design is only on the front.


----------



## amg (Dec 18, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Just an FYI for those folks waiting for a Kindle and thinking about buying accessories:
> 
> Amazon is announcing something at a press conference on February 12. The internet speculation, blogs and tech world blogs, is that Bezos will be announcing Kindle 2. We have no idea what it looks like but it is possible that it might be a different size then K1.
> 
> ...


Dang, I just bought and received an Oberon cover (which I love.) I know that I am going to be tempted by a new Kindle.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

The maple leaf stream bed may do me in. i really don't need another cover. Now if the maple was an oak with a creek I would have to get that one.
Sylvia


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ordered Dragonfly Pond, love dragonflys.   I am so excited.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Ordered Dragonfly Pond, love dragonflys.  I am so excited.


So do I. I'm pretty sure my Lily skin will look nice with it. I would love to find a skin that hads a dragonfly in it.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh my, I didn't need to see those!!  I LOVE the Forest one!  Are the wrap-around ones a lot stiffer when you try to fold them back?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> So do I. I'm pretty sure my Lily skin will look nice with it. I would love to find a skin that hads a dragonfly in it.


I have to get a new skin, I have Zen Revisited with my red m-Edge cover so no way that will match. I am going to look at the Lily skin now. Is this your first Oberon Kathy, it is mine? I am beside myself, I had ordered Avenue of Trees about 2 or 3 month's ago and cancelled it to see what new designs would be.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have to get a new skin, I have Zen Revisited with my red m-Edge cover so no way that will match. I am going to look at the Lily skin now. Is this your first Oberon Kathy, it is mine? I am beside myself, I had ordered Avenue of Trees about 2 or 3 month's ago and cancelled it to see what new designs would be.


It is my first Oberon. I have the m-edge cover right now in a tan color. I like it, but really love the Oberon covers. I have been watching everyday since they announced the new designs. I really wanted the Pond. Was a little disappointed the frog was not in the picture. The Lily skin is really pretty and has several shades of green in it. It has a lot of purple shades as well. I loved the screensaver and I made a few more, which I posted in the in the Kindle Boards Photo Gallery. I have them on my Kindle and love them.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> It is my first Oberon. I have the m-edge cover right now in a tan color. I like it, but really love the Oberon covers. I have been watching everyday since they announced the new designs. I really wanted the Pond. Was a little disappointed the frog was not in the picture. The Lily skin is really pretty and has several shades of green in it. It has a lot of purple shades as well. I loved the screensaver and I made a few more, which I posted in the in the Kindle Boards Photo Gallery. I have them on my Kindle and love them.


The Lily skin is lovely and I will order it also, love the color combination. I love the screensavers you added, I have to learn how to add the screensavers to my Kindle, never did that with my other skin. I had been saving money for 3 months to get my Oberon. Love the dragon flies and cat tails! Green is one of my favorite colors along with blue.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The Lily skin is lovely and I will order it also, love the color combination. I love the screensavers you added, I have to learn how to add the screensavers to my Kindle, never did that with my other skin. I had been saving money for 3 months to get my Oberon. Love the dragon flies and cat tails! Green is one of my favorite colors along with blue.


I like blue, but always seem to be attracted to the green colors. I was hesitant to add the screensaver at first, but followed Leslie's instruction on this thread. It was easier than I thought it would be.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope you all post pictures when you get your new covers.  I can't wait to see and I'm sure I'm not the only one.

On a different note, do you think Oberon will be a little ticked if the K2 rumors are true?  Especially since they're just now coming out with new designs for the K1?  Maybe they'll be a little faster at getting out designs with the K2 than they were with the K1.  I wonder how they even got in the Kindle cover making business?


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I sent an email to Oberon regarding the roof of heaven  design and this is the response I received...

Dear Tracie, We've had alot of requests so we will be including this image soon. It will be up on the site in about two weeks! By the way, when you order a leather product from us, we make it for you especially as all our leather products are made to order! Thanks for contacting us.

I am sooooo excited!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Haven't seen that one, what does it look like?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Roof of Heaven (in small journal size, saddle color):


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have been looking at the Sun cover. Does the design wrap around onto the back or is it cut off looking? I hope someone posts picks of the whole cover when they receive it.

Tracie


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Roof of Heaven, for the Win!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Roof of Heaven (in small journal size, saddle color):


That is pretty Mona! I like Three Graces which is a new cover for 2009. I ordered Dragon Fly Pond, also a new one.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I had not seen that roof of heaven. bad bad I am still going to hold out, maybe I need a check cover hmmmm.
Sylvia


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I just ordered The fairy cover   I cannot wait to get it


----------



## howardrsh (Jan 29, 2009)

For those of you that have mentioned using a journal cover instead of a Kindle cover, what alterations did you have to make for it to work with your Kindle?  I love the Vincent Sunflower journal cover, as well as the Roof of Heaven.  I'm still waiting on my Kindle, so depending on what Feb 9th brings, I am not sure what size it will be - just thinking ahead and whether a journal cover would work.

Thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Someone mentioned that the Roof of Heaven design would be coming as a Kindle cover in a few weeks. Don't remember who or what thread.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Trekker said:


> Why would they be? More business for them...if they decide to make covers for the K2.


I think it's a safe bet that they will decide to make covers for the K2...


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Oberon did post on their site that the current Kindle covers fit version 1 but that they would be coming out with covers to fit Kindle 2.0 when and if it is released.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

howardrsh said:


> For those of you that have mentioned using a journal cover instead of a Kindle cover, what alterations did you have to make for it to work with your Kindle? I love the Vincent Sunflower journal cover, as well as the Roof of Heaven. I'm still waiting on my Kindle, so depending on what Feb 9th brings, I am not sure what size it will be - just thinking ahead and whether a journal cover would work.
> 
> Thanks!





PraiseGod13 said:


> HOORAY!!! My Oberon cover arrived a little while ago and it is (as anticipated) simply incredible!! "Work of art" truly describes these beauties. We love the mountains so I ordered a large journal (6" x 9") in the Mountain Pine pattern. And, it is going to work as a cover for MaKK (my Kindle) just great. The journal has a pocket/sleeve in both the front cover and back cover that normally holds the journal. I removed that and simply slipped the original cover that came with MaKK into the sleeves. That gives me the upper and lower left corners already in place. I have a piece of velcro on the lower right back corner of MaKK that helped secure him into his Amazon cover. I'm simply going to put a matching piece of velcro on the back sleeve of my Oberon cover and he's totally secure. My husband was going to make me corners out of leather to put into my Oberon cover.... but since I hit upon the idea of using my original cover, we won't even need to do that. The Oberon cover gives me about 1" all around MaKK, so if it gets bumped, MaKK will be totally protected. We also plan to add a shoestring-like piece of leather around the front button and then I will "tie" the cover shut instead of just looping the back piece of leather around the button. I'll try to take a couple of photos and will post below:


Here are the pictures of how I use a classic journal cover for my Kindle. I like it so much that I now have purchased a second journal cover.... also another design that doesn't come in the Kindle cover. My second cover is Daffodil in fern leather and I absolutely love it!! I prefer having the extra 1" of leather extending all around my Kindle so that it is not so close to the edge. Even if I could get the design I wanted in the Kindle cover, I would still order the journal cover instead. I also like being able to have the pewter journal buttons that match my designs rather than the generic/flat Kindle button. Also, we didn't have to do anything to fasten it more securely like we had originally thought we might have to. The leather "tie" that the journal cover comes with securely holds the cover closed with MaKK tucked safely inside. Just a personal preference...... but I love using the Oberon journal cover.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I hope you all post pictures when you get your new covers.


Yes, I would be interested in seeing as well.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

See now that I know a journal cover will work for the kindle.  I so have to rethink what I want! 

*smacks self for continuing to read after hubby said get of the boards.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I cannot tell by your photo of the journal.  Does it still have the wool felt or are the pockets made of smooth leather?    Please let us know if it is comfortable holding it with the cover folded back?  That would solve my problem holding it.  

I just compared my M-edge cover to the original Amazon cover.  I bet the M-edge would fit into that pocket too.  I think the M-edge corners are more secure - maybe not with just two.  But it is a lot softer and would fold back easier. 

OK - I am trying one last time.  I just ordered the Large (6x9) Oberon journal - Creekbed Maple in the dark green.  Hoping that solves my felt problem when I fold it back.  I like that they offer the journals in multiple colors.  I will post how it works out.


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Roof of Heaven (in small journal size, saddle color):


I think this is the winner I'm going to ask for it for my birthday in late March!


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Jay said:


>


Thank you Jay. Was this picture on their website, because I must have missed it. I love the Sun!


----------



## Jay (Feb 3, 2009)

This picture was on ebay.  I ordered the sun for my kindle and have dying to know what it  looked like on the back. Even though this is not the kindle cover, it shows the wrap around picture.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Excellent picture, thank you! And I love the design.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If the sun was available in purple I would buy it. I love my Sky Dragon in red. I don't need another red cover and purple is my favorite color.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> If the sun was available in purple I would buy it. I love my Sky Dragon in red. I don't need another red cover and purple is my favorite color.


*LOL Prof...I love my red and so far have a cover for Jinx, a large journal in Dragon Roost and my pocket organizer in Celtic Braid arrived today...all in red )*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got my shipping notice today. . . my Creekbed Maple should come on Friday. . .and I'll be off work so woo hoo!

Ann


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I got my shipping notice for the Dragonfly Pond cover today.  I'm a happy person. It will get there before I do. I won't be home until Monday. I thought it would take longer.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I leave for a business meeting in the morning so I will have to wait until I get home for my DragonFly Pond. I am still disappointed they sent me the Purple Butterfly in error.  

Hopefully when I leave for San Diego again on Wednesday Leisel will be all decked out in her new skin and cover.   Leisel and I will be meeting Betsy and Eleanor for a drink (drinks   ) and I am excited!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I assume that Eleanor and Leisel are going to stick to virgin drinks, unless they have fake IDs.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so excited, my correct DragonFly Pond Cover came today!! It is beyond beautiful and I love the smell of the leather!! They over nighted it after sending the Purple Butterfly in error. I am so happy with the cover and kudos to a great CS department.   

I am going to put my new skin on Leisel and attempt to add Kathy's beautiful dragon fly screen savers. I've never done screen savers before and am not computer savy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am so excited, my correct DragonFly Pond Cover came today!! It is beyond beautiful and I love the smell of the leather!! They over nighted it after sending the Purple Butterfly in error. I am so happy with the cover and kudos to a great CS department.
> 
> I am going to put my new skin on Leisel and attempt to add Kathy's beautiful dragon fly screen savers. I've never done screen savers before and am not computer savy.


I'm so jealous. Mines on its way to Florida right now, but I'm in Texas. Does it look good with the Lily Skin? I'm finished working tomorrow, but staying until Monday to visit my children and grandchildren as well as sisters, aunts and cousins. I really wish I had it sent to my daughters, but I didn't think it would get here that fast. If you need help with the screensavers, let me know.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I'm so jealous. Mines on its way to Florida right now, but I'm in Texas. Does it look good with the Lily Skin? I'm finished working tomorrow, but staying until Monday to visit my children and grandchildren as well as sisters, aunts and cousins. I really wish I had it sent to my daughters, but I didn't think it would get here that fast. If you need help with the screensavers, let me know.


It is beautiful with the skin! I had to do some laundry and pack so I didn't get to try the screensavers. I will be home Sunday PM for 2 days and then I have to go to San Diego. I hope to get the screen savers done when I get back. Thanks for offering to help, we may have to go to private chat or exchange PM's.


----------

